# Newbie



## 22674 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello,I'm new to the forum. So glad I found it. I'm a female, 23 and I've been suffering for about 4 years now from IBS... at least that's as far back as I can remember having such a terrible time, although I was very consipated as a child. I seem to have a slightly different case with my IBS... i have neither constipation nor diarrhea, which i guess is a good thing. The worst problems for me are the transition time, which is next to nothing. As soon as I get the urge to go, I practically have to run to the nearest washroom and the pain is intense until I go.Plus, I often go around 3 times a day. Sometimes up to 6 or 7 if i'm really stressed or having a bad stomach day. I was reading a few of the posts and I can really identify with people here...I too generally try to drive myself places so that I can pull over if I need to lol. I find this a really embarassing and difficult way to live life. I am especially frustrated because I am a student teacher and I can't be going to the washroom any time I need to. Does anyone else find the mornings to be the worst? Are there any tips you can share with me? I dont' know what to do anymore. I tried three medications and nothing worked. I think my symptoms have become 'severe' in the last few years. Please help.


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth, and welcome.I understand you pain and predicament. My girlfriend just started her first year teaching first graders and I'm convinced she works harder in one day than I do in a month. I to have trouble in the mornings. Often I call it "purging the demons" because nothing natural could feel that way. I honestly found the best thing to do is control my diet and stress. Usually when I'm in pain sitting on the toilet, I can think back what I ate in the 8-18 hours prior and pick out the culprit. If you look at my other posts you will see I'm a big believer in high fiber diets, and staying away from trigger foods at all costs. Thatâ€™s the hardest part. Think back over the years to when you had bad IBS and see if there are common links of foods ate or stress levels. Than work to avoid those situations. Its all a learning process and takes time. Luckily with this forum one can get lots of good ideas and support.Good luck with the student teaching.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Elizabeth!Welcome to the boards, i hope you find some help and support on here!Read through some of the old posts and you might find information on there to help you?Email me if you need any help


----------



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth, I joined yesterday







The mornings for me are bad because I tend to wake up for school early and then there is a period where I keep wondering if im going to get sick before class or in class. My trick is to be right on time for class, get up get dressed and go, no stopping time to wonder about getting sick. Some people think its all in their head, because they got sick a few times in the morning, they start imagining what it was like to be sick in the morning and nerves start to go off and bam you got urself morning problems. Another suggestion is getting up super early. Get up and exercise for about an half an hour to an hour, eat a good meal, and sit in the washroom for a good period of time everyday. Try to keep the same routine everday..I know these are kinda backwards things, its just stuff ive heard from other people that tried to help me.....


----------



## 22674 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey all,Thanks for the replies and kind advice.They are doing a research study on IBS at a local hospital in Hamilton. I'm considering participating in it. Have any of you ever had a colonoscopy before? This would be a requirement of the study. I'm a little bit worried about this procedure.


----------



## 22128 (Jul 28, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Elizabeth Rose:Hey all,Thanks for the replies and kind advice.They are doing a research study on IBS at a local hospital in Hamilton. I'm considering participating in it. Have any of you ever had a colonoscopy before? This would be a requirement of the study. I'm a little bit worried about this procedure.


I wouldn't worry about a colonoscopy, the prep sucks but after that they knock you out. When you wake up you feel great until the drugs were off, then your back to normal.


----------

